# First 270 attempt... oops



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

A couple days ago I was riding pretty well (by my fairly low standards) in the park. By the last run of the day, my confidence was pretty high, and I decided I would try a 270 onto the tiny rail in the start of the park. I've never attempted a 270 onto anything before, and really should have started with the a mellow box, but i was dumb and and confident. 
I ended up going fs 270 since i'm more confident with fs 360 and fs boardslides, which in retrospect was probably another mistake, since going backside would have allowed me to spot the rail as i hit it and control my slide without counterrotating my body. Though maybe I'm wrong and fs will end up being easier. 
Needless to say (since this is the slam section of the forum) things didn't go well. Ended up falling hard and slamming my arm on the rail just above the elbow.
My whole arm went numb and my first though to myself was, "you idiot, you've just ended your season with a broken arm." Luckily, after a minute or so I could move my arm and feeling came back. Ended up bypassing the rest of the park and calling it a day. I got off pretty lucky, no breaks or fractures. just some nice bruising where the rail hit. 








Next time I'm going to try to 270 onto a box instead. Hopefully I'll have better results.


----------



## RogueStatus (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn that could have been bad, good to hear you'll live to shred another day


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

sucks bro....looks like it hurt. Lucky that it was your elbow. Glad to hear that your season isn't over.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

With a bruise like that, the ladies will be all over you.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

nice one , embrace that shit


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

My Swellbow looks almost exactly like that


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Never call last run, otherwise it could have been worse, good to hear it wasn't though!


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

digZ said:


> Never call last run, otherwise it could have been worse, good to hear it wasn't though!


I usually try not to call last run or finish the day in the park because I always end up doing stupid shit and getting injured. This time I was kinda forced into taking a last run through the park because I got to the lift right before closing time.
Since then I've been practicing 270s onto the really mellow flat box at the easy section of the park. kinda landed a few times but it's not pretty yet.


----------

